# Livingston Meat slam 1/20/18



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Took my father inlaw today for some bird roost fishing. He like to catch numbers over size . We stack Blue Cat in the cooler like cord wood till no more would fit
In the 90 qt. Cooler . 43 Blues to 7 pounds and released at least 15 more .
I also tagged and released a 10.5 lb. blue.
The foggy conditions made it just right for roost fishing.
All fish caught on squid and most fished weightless.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice!!! I prefer catfish over stripe bass or bass.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG D. Lots of slime


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Dang thatâ€™s pile of fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome, so jealous.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Way to squid em up!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Dam that is a cooler full.
I am like your father in law - I like numbers.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Very impressive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Way to slime up the boat! Great job!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Hot Dang !! That's a meal haul right there !


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Fine work there. Those blues make some nice filets.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank the Lord for your huge box of Blue Cats'

Limestone is 4 feet low so we cannot get our boat out to do any drifting or Roost fishing so far.

Need a 5-6 inch gully washer to get the level back to normal. We have been in the drought zone since July. Rain fall for the last 90 days is 5 inches.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Sugars Pop said:


> Thank the Lord for your huge box of Blue Cats'
> 
> Limestone is 4 feet low so we cannot get our boat out to do any drifting or Roost fishing so far.
> 
> Need a 5-6 inch gully washer to get the level back to normal. We have been in the drought zone since July. Rain fall for the last 90 days is 5 inches.


Good luck , any usable boat ramps? Livingston got the rise it needed a few weeks back.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

that is a nice haul dwayne


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Squid is a bait that's not that popular...But I always been a fan due its ability to stay on hook..and its cheap in grocery stores


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

That aughta at least give a couple feesh fry's..... NICE catchn....


----------

